
YouTube Flags Notre-Dame Fire as 9/11 Conspiracy, Says System Made ‘Wrong Call’ - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-15/youtube-flags-notre-dame-fire-as-9-11-conspiracy-in-wrong-call
======
rolph
I think the AI drew a connection based on the burning and the tower [spire]
falling, at least thats how my mind associates the two events, the towers and
the cathedral with each other.

